# My new Trucker Deluxe single speed travel bike



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Posted this over at bikeforums.net, but here's it it for the mtbr folks.

Here's my new Surly Trucker Deluxe. I've built mine as a single speed, gravel/road/dirt/wherever travel bike. I travel all over for work, so this build will let me explore some new places on my bike. Singapore, western Africa, Brazil, Europe, etc. are all places I travel to with some regularity. Because of this, I've built this bike for maximum simplicity, durability, and reliability. 26" mtb wheels, rugged single speed drive train (steal Surly chainring and White Industries freewheel), platform pedals, regular old v-brakes. Right now it's geared at 64" with a 17t freewheel, but I can go down to 16 or up to 18 or 19 depending on where I'm going. The packing and touring strategy is ultralight bikepacking style, with Revelate Designs packs and minimal amounts of gear. That way, not only is it easier to pack up and drag through the airport, but also easier to push the single gear up and over hills.

The frame is new, but most of the parts are used/NIB stuff I've had lying around.

Here's some specs and pics:

Frameset: 2012 Surly Trucker Deluxe, 56cm, color Dave's Frozen Tears
Front Wheel: Mavic XC717 rim laced to Surly Ultra New hub, 32h, DT Swiss butted spokes, brass nipples
Rear Wheel: Mavic XC717 rim laces to White Industries Eno Eccentric hub, 32h, DT Swiss butted spokes, brass nipples
Headset: Cane Creek 40
Stem/Bars/Grips/Levers: Ritchey Pro stem, Surly Open Bar, 40mm rise, ODI grips, Avid Speed Dial SL levers
Brakes: Avid Single Digit 7
Saddle/Seatpost: Brooks B17 Standard, Truvativ XR Double Clamp post, Salsa seat clamp
Drivetrain: Shimano Ultegra 6503 cranks / bb, Surly 42t chainring, White Industries freewheel, Sram PC-850 chain
Pedals: Shimano DX platforms
Tires: WTB Nano 26x2.1" or Schwalbe Big Apple 26x2.0

Bags are either Carradice Zipped Roll and Camper Longflap w/ Bagman QR or a full set of Revelate Designs bikepacking bags, depending on location and duration of trip.



























































































Makes me wanna go 'splorin!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks like fun


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice, clean looking bike. Were you not tempted to put disc brakes on though?

Edit: Sorry, I should have noticed that there were no disc tabs.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

There are no disc mounts on this frame. Also, v-brakes take up less space when the bike is packed up and the availability of v-brake parts in less bikey parts of the world is an advantage.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

Love the v brakes! I run a shorty ultimate canti on the rear end of my troll, just for that reason. Has more space, and discs are bling and not always needed.


The bike build you came up with rocks! Looks like a fun ride. How small can that bike get collapsed? Just curious.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice build on a handsome frame! You sure do have a lot of room behind that seat tube - impressive you can fit the pump back there. I have those WTBs, too, but I will say I switched out the rear tire with something that has a little more dig. I felt this was a better tire up front only.

Happy riding!


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice, looks like a perfect all-round explorer. Simple too. Love the colour.



> Singapore, western Africa, Brazil, Europe, etc. are all places I travel to with some regularity.


 Not envious here at all .. !

What weight would you carry on it as a SS? I took my SS out 'packing recently, just a local overnight with less than 10lbs and no major hills, worked well. SS and bikepacking are a nice combo, if you can balance it all out. Dunno how much more would be ok on biger hills tho.


----------



## dogus (Dec 25, 2010)

really nice bike! do you have any photos of it all packed up and what type of case will you put it in?


----------



## Mike_eb (Jan 15, 2011)

I like these though it seems a shame Surly did not make them with a horizontal dropout. One of these would be ideal with my Rohloff. 

Great set up on yours.


----------



## mr_opjones (Oct 1, 2012)

Very NIce


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

best build I've seen in a while.
report back with 10,000 international miles and your top 15 pictures.


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

nice bike


----------



## crazylemurboy (Dec 12, 2011)

Super clean build, nice. How do you tension the chain? I have run magic gear before with great results.


----------



## slims (Mar 16, 2011)

crazylemurboy said:


> Super clean build, nice. How do you tension the chain? I have run magic gear before with great results.


He runs an eccentric (sp?) rear hub (WI ENO).


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

nice, clean, simple build -- well done.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Beautiful bike!!!!


----------



## crazylemurboy (Dec 12, 2011)

slims said:


> He runs an eccentric (sp?) rear hub (WI ENO).


Somehow I read that but it didn't stick... DOH. Thanks!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

what will you be packing it in? an s&s case? regular large suit case? other travel case?

i have a traveler's check that i need to get a case for.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Yeah Dude, Rock on!!!!!!!!!!*

Now thats a bike. Have been considering a very similar build myself. Simplicity, Durability, Beauty, Portability, Style, Class, Is Gangster as hell. Can you bolt a fixed cog to the other side of that hub?:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

Man, I love that bike!


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Beautiful! The LHT / LHTDeluxe are kind of an acquired taste - the smaller wheels, long headtube, really long chainstays give it an old MTB look that I just love, but haven't always loved.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> Now thats a bike. Have been considering a very similar build myself. Simplicity, Durability, Beauty, Portability, Style, Class, Is Gangster as hell. Can you bolt a fixed cog to the other side of that hub?:thumbsup:


The other side appears to be for a 6 bold disc rotor... and yes, you can fix it thanks to Tomi

TomiCOGs


----------



## BigWickerJim (Sep 16, 2012)

Really nice build. I'd like to try a set of those handle bars some day.

Rim brakes are nice on this type of build as I hear disc rotors can get bent while traveling at times.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

BigWickerJim said:


> I hear disc rotors can get bent while traveling at times.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

A set of pliers will also work quite well as a last resort. But if you're really worried, you can always unbolt the disks from the wheel and transport them separately.


----------



## gonenomad (Nov 12, 2012)

Beautiful bike. I really like the colour. I have an older LHT with couplers and it appears that they have changed a few things. They switched to brazed on couplers instead of the welded ones that I have. The fork seems to have more eyelets too.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

What gear ratio are you using? I'm close to pulling the trigger on a Trucker Deluxe I will use for trips to Europe in primarily urban areas. Deciding between a 1x setup and a single speed.

EDIT: Next time I'll read the words and not just drool over the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

any updates on this build? I was considering a Trucker Deluxe because of the S&S couplers, but wasn't sure about going 26" for touring.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

*couplings strong??*

Have you found the couplings strong? I weigh 240 pounds, and would carry camping gear. I want to travel on it in rough roads in Asia--Im in Nepal now.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

alaskadude said:


> Have you found the couplings strong? I weigh 240 pounds, and would carry camping gear. I want to travel on it in rough roads in Asia--Im in Nepal now.


The S&S couplers are stronger than the section of tube they replaced. Keep them tight and you won't have an issue.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

vikb said:


> The S&S couplers are stronger than the section of tube they replaced. Keep them tight and you won't have an issue.











I got this. I put it together, and hoping to take it touring overseas.









this is the trucker deluxe in the official S&S bag, ready for the flight.


----------

